# Garage Heater



## MitchBigglesworth (May 16, 2012)

Do you run the heater constantly or only those times you are working in the garage? Just wondering how quickly this unit could heat up a cold garage. Thanks!

-Dicky


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Paul. I'm actually considering how to heat a shop right now since I will be building a shop soon.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice set up I can see why you bought this. -20 C or -4 F for us yanks,,,, Boy that is cold. I'm whining to Blondie when the shop is 50… I'll be quiet now… Congrats on more shop time…..


----------



## RobertT (Oct 14, 2010)

You will like the direct vent a lot better than a ventless heater. My ventless will run you out of the shop when you open a can of thinner.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Still no heat for me, but this maybe an answer


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

Dicky, it has a thermostat, so I leave it on all the time, but turn it down to 10C when I go in at night and then back up to 20 when I head back out there, it only takes a few minutes, maybe 10, to warm it up enough to take my hoody off. My garage isn't sealed well and heating and cooling causes to much condensation so I don't want it to fluxuate too much.

Thanks for reading guys


----------



## cso (Jan 15, 2011)

So do you still get some condensation on the cast iron surfaces? I have a portable open flame propane heater that heats up fast, but because it's not vented, I'm trapping the moisture in the garage. I guess I was looking for the vented style to help solve this condensation problem. Thanks for the review.


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

CSO, I had same thing previously, a little propane heater, that was my same worry with that unit. I have no condensation with this unit, but I also never let it cool down far enough that any of the steel or iron tools get cold to the touch.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That is the same one I installed in my shop last year and it changed my life. I can work every day no matter how cold. It really extended the time I can spend in the shop, especially in winter, which is the best time of year for me to be out there. I also opted not to buy the accessory fan and my ambient air cleaner provides all of the air circulation that I need. I don't run it at night when I am not in the shop, I just get it going about an hour before I go out there and my 2 car garage is nice a toasty when I'm in there. If I'm doing a glue up, I just let it run for a few hours before I shut it down for the night.


----------



## colt (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Paul,

Did you get your heater from a Canadian supplier and if so who was it? Can't seem to find much about them here in Ontario but there is a US on line supplier who can ship to Canada.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey colt, a friend of mine with a plumbing company bought it for me from one of his suppliers here in Calgary, a company called Wolseley. I'm pretty sure they have offices across canada.


----------



## mwill87428 (Feb 15, 2013)

A couple of years ago I installed a small pellet stove in my 850 sq ft shop and it works great. One disclaimer, I live in the S.F. bay area and 40 is cold to me.


----------



## Inspector (Jan 4, 2010)

If you are looking for a heater you should also look at a HotDawg heater. Its suspended from the ceiling so takes up no floor space, has a fan to move the heat around, power vents through a chimney or through the wall and has a thermostat. Prices vary according to the size of heater you need.


----------

